# Multi Equivalent?



## Sazzness (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi guys.
Thinking of changing over to multimammates from rats due to changing supplier. What are size equivalents?
More specifically, what is the size equiv of a large rat fluff in multis?

Hope this is the right place to find answers. =x


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=16801

Does this help??


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

If it helps, I can get you some pictures/Weights of Various multi size's (and rough ages) 

I feed my 500g Royals a Large Multi's which is imo a bit more (weight wise) than a Large Weaner. Multi's are fatter, and not as wide. I breed my own, So i can and do feed them well so they have a bit more weight to them.

Can always give them 2 Multi's though


----------



## Sazzness (Oct 18, 2012)

bhayward said:


> Mouse/Rat size chart..... - Reptile Forums
> 
> Does this help??


Ehhhh. It helps mostly with mouse/rat, but not so much multi as I have no idea of sizes/weights. D: Thanks though.



Dnuk said:


> If it helps, I can get you some pictures/Weights of Various multi size's (and rough ages)
> 
> I feed my 500g Royals a Large Multi's which is imo a bit more (weight wise) than a Large Weaner. Multi's are fatter, and not as wide. I breed my own, So i can and do feed them well so they have a bit more weight to them.
> 
> Can always give them 2 Multi's though


Please, that'd be great. :flrt:
Well our 110ish gram boy is on large fluffs atm. We can get any sort of size multi (I'm guessing).


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Multis dont get anywhere near as big as rats, the biggest I've ever had was an old male ex breeder at 156 grams but thats an exception.

Also they get to around 50 grams quite quickly then really slow down taking another 6 months to get to 80-90 grams so most suppliers will only supply multis up to 50 grams as it costs too much money to keep them and grow them on for little in return.

If you can breed your own then great, if not stick with rats.
I'd say the equivalent of a rat pup would roughly be an 8 weeks old multi.


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

Here we go, without pics as they was quite active! lol 

These are all my multi's so could weight a bit more than some not sure. 

4 Weeks to 6 weeks old, 18 - 24g roughly 5cm - 8cm
8 Weeks to 10 weeks old, 32g - 40g roughly 10cm 
12 weeks to 16 weeks (young adult) 40 - 50g roughly 12cm 
Adult 16 week + 60g roughly 15cm 

Now i only weight my larger males, my most my females looks huge and about to drop. 

I know before i put one of my females in the breeding group she was around the 70g mark. 

A few pics of them so you can see roughly what sizes they are (none of the adults, only smaller one) 

here are some of the smaller ones around 6 weeks old









Note the larger one in there is older, He was put in there just to gain some size for breeding. Dont ask why there in there food bowl like that, I found them there this morning! 

Smaller ones

4 weeks old these guys. They wean at about 25 - 30 days so they are now on solids and throwing weight on. 










Hope that helps. Obvously can get them smaller, however would just have to get them whilst they are not weaned, which shouldnt be an issue, Can get them right from pinkies. 

: victory:

I do breed all my own, currently have 40, and what i will be doing is seperating the males and growing them on for aslong as is required. In theory i should be able to keep the colony growing and keep the males growing enough to keep my Royals happy. As for keeping them, I worked out now that keeping 40 Multi's will cost me roughly 30p a day. Not bad imo!


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

Sazzness said:


> Ehhhh. It helps mostly with mouse/rat, but not so much multi as I have no idea of sizes/weights. D: Thanks though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prob going to look stupid now but dont like not knowing but whats the difference between multimammates and mice??


----------



## Sazzness (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmm so probably looking at 4-6 weeks?

Why are they so cute?


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

bhayward said:


> Prob going to look stupid now but dont like not knowing but whats the difference between multimammates and mice??


Multimammate is a "African Soft Furred Rat" they get bigger than mice, and some will also say there are much more nutritional for a Royal. A lot of people that have changed to Multi's Say they get a lot less waste from the snakes, and i tend to agree.


They are very cute, and unfortunately 90% of mine are hand tame! We have about 6 blood lines, and keep a track of it "some how" We are trying to breed certain colour etc as some are pets, and some are simply snake food. (fresh killed)

We do have the odd evil one too which soon becomes food.


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

Dnuk said:


> Multimammate is a "African Soft Furred Rat" they get bigger than mice, and some will also say there are much more nutritional for a Royal. A lot of people that have changed to Multi's Say they get a lot less waste from the snakes, and i tend to agree.
> 
> 
> They are very cute, and unfortunately 90% of mine are hand tame! We have about 6 blood lines, and keep a track of it "some how" We are trying to breed certain colour etc as some are pets, and some are simply snake food. (fresh killed)
> ...


I see what are they like for corn snakes??


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

bhayward said:


> I see what are they like for corn snakes??


I honestly couldnt say, I dont keep corns.


----------

